# Différences entre NetBSD et FreeBSD ?



## Zitoune (22 Mars 2001)

Voilà, j'ai un vieux Quadra 650 sur lequel j'envisage d'installer un UNIX pour voir comment c'est, ce qu'on peut en faire....
Je voudrais, avant de me lancer, savoir quelles sont les différences entre NetBSD et FreeBSD ?
Si en plus, vous pourriez m'expliquer brièvement la différence entre Linux et UNIX...
Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2001)

Salut,
pour moi la grande différence entre linux et unix et que le noyeau linux est MAJ quotidienement pour les nouvelles carte mère et autres perifs mais la base Unix ( je ne connais que SCO 5)n' a pas évolué.
Mais pour moi la différence s' arrête là. C' est à dire que linux reprend la philosophie unix ( objectif sécurité et reseau ) et met à diposition le source de son noyeau ( www.linux.org) 
Je sais que Win nt à un noyeau unix de base( mais bon, ce n' est pas sous pretexte que l'on a une ferrari que l' on sait conduire)
Bref, pour repondre à tes questions, une seul solution, les forums de discusion linux en attendant que celui-ci decolle.
Mais j' admet que j 'attend beaucoup de la version finale de mac OS X


------------------


----------



## Number One (28 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par tazmac:
*Je sais que Win nt à un noyeau unix de base*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai toujours cru que Windows NT avait été conçus comme un UNIX mais n'en était pas un

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Zitoune (28 Mars 2001)

Alors, pour ce qui en est de NT, un PCuser m'avait dit que NT était basé sur un noyau UNIX, mais optimisé (!) par Microsoft..., ce qui explique pourquoi il n'en est plus vraiment un...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Mars 2001)

Ben Win NT ce veut être à la base un unix, mais bon, no en est loin........

pour ce qui est de la différence entre Net BSD et Free BSD......ben je connais pas trop (moi j'avais installé netbsd un temps, mais j'ai remis Linux)
bon sinon que FreeBSD est précu pouyr être compatible avec plus de chose, plus de CPU alors que NetBSD est lui prévu pour faire des trucs comme server ou truc comme ca, mais y'a Open BSDqui apparement  est mieux encore........


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Mars 2001)

ET puis pour la diff entre Unix et Linux, c'est que Linux est un Unix, Unix c'est le tout, on dit c'est un Unix, mais c'est tout, le système Unix en lui même n'existe plus (enfin je croit pas) et puis voilà
Linux est un noyau libre développé à l'origine par Linus Torwalds (je sais plus si y'a un s mais bon, peu importe) et puis ce noyau évolue grâce au milliers de personnes qui apporte leur touche personnel et c'est comme ca que ce système évolue....tu mets recompiler ton kernel toi même pour faire ce que tu veux..........
et c'est grâce à ca qu'il existe plein de distribution Linux...


----------



## Zitoune (20 Avril 2001)

En résumé,
FreeBSD est PC-only
OpenBSD se veut le système le plus sûr
NetBSD se veut le système le plus ouvert (au niveau architecture).
Open et NetBSD fonctionnent avec des 68k,  mais pas avec des processeurs 601. Sur ceux-là, il n'y a (si je ne me trompe pas) que LinuxPPC qui fonctionne.


----------



## Zitoune (20 Avril 2001)

Pour une description complète des différences xBSD et Linux, vous pouvez aller là : http://www.multios.com/compos/bsd.php3


----------



## Einbert (8 Mai 2001)

Ça fait plaisir à voir qu'il y a quand même du monde, resp. des utilisateurs mac qui s'intéressent un peu sur Linux et Unix...Tout d'abord Win NT ne pourrait jamais avoir de noyau Unix, vu que ce n'est pas un multi-tasking (et de loin pas)...Le noyau c'est bien Linus Torwal qui l'a conçu, mais tout ce qui tourne autour vient de GNU...Ce système devrait s'appeler en fait Linux/GNU...Juste une petite parenthèse, GNU est ce qui englobe le courant open source (qui fait justement que presque toutes les apps sur linux sont free) et à la base ce sont eux (Stallman et co.) qui ont créé ce courant, mais il leur manquait un noyau (qu'ils trouveront justement avec ce qu'à écrit Linus)...Maintenant vous pouvez comprendre pourquoi ce système devrait s'appeler Linux/GNU !! Pour répondre à Toine, Unix est encore très présent...pense un peu à Solaris et co (écrit voir un mail à Sun et dit leur que Unix n'existe plus...tu auras de jolies surprises...).
A part ça j'ai été content d'apprendre qu'on pouvait choisir l'OS au démarrage en utilisant Debien (ce qu'on ne peut pas encore faire, resp. plus ou pas encore avec Linux PPC sur les nouveaux G4...)...Heureusement que la touche option existe au démarrage !!

++

Einbert


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Mai 2001)

Je n'ai jamais dit que Unix n'existe plus, bien au contraire, on en trouve plein, tous les servers et tout et tout.....

Je dit que le sytème original qui s'appelait Unix, ben on le trouve plus, c'est devenu le terme générique,mais y'a plus Unix comme système... bien sur qu'il en existe encore plein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Euh moi j'ai toujours parlé et entendu parlé de GNU/linux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc .......

Euh pour Debian, c'est un des trucs les mieux, mais la touche option au démarrage ne marche que pour les G4 malheuresement..... donc pour démarrer LinuxPPC sur les autres, ben c'est nul....

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Einbert (9 Mai 2001)

On s'était mal compris alors...

C'est bien que tu aies toujours entendu parler de GNU/Linux...Malheureusement tu peux demander à la majorité des utilisateurs de Linux s'ils connaissent GNU, ben ils vont te répondre, c'est quoi ???

Le système en soit Unix existe toujours, vu que dans OS X on trouve un noyau Unix, resp. le Unix de BSD (BSD 4.4), le Unix de Berkeley quoi...Il a juste évolé depuis ses première versions où il n'existait que sous forme de commande...Lui aussi a dû s'adapter au monde moderne, resp. d'implémenter un GUI !!

C'est vrai que la touche option ne fonctionne que sur les nouveaux G4...

++

Einbert


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Mai 2001)

Ben tout Linuxiens qui se respecte ayant en tête le projet Open Source parlera de GNU....

Moi j'en parle, mon frère en parle, et je connais quand même du monde qui en parle.......
Mais c'est vrai que y'en a plein qui dise ces quoi ca ???


Pour Unix, heuresement que ca exisqte encore... Je sais que dans OsX, c'est un noyau Mach qui est noyé Unix.....;mais le sytème qui s'appelait Unix des années 70/80 et dont le nom était vraiment Unix comme MacOs ou WIndows, ben il ne se trouve plus ??
Enfin je suis presque sur qu'on ne le trouve plus ?? NON ??

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Einbert (10 Mai 2001)

Il est clair que le Unix dont toi tu parles, le Unix qui a fait la joie des premiers hackers du monde entier (qui procure d'ailleurs encore la joie), le Unix des lignes de commandes à n'en pas finir, celui-ci n'est plus vraiment présent...Pour les nostagiques, il suffit d'ouvrire une session terminal et hop, nous voici à nouveau dans le bon vieux Unix d'antant ! Unix a évolué et s'offre maintenant une partie graphique, comme ms-dos avait évolué (si on peut appeler ça de l'évolution !)...Donc je suis sûr que tu as OS X sur un de tes disques dures ou voir Linux...Donc ouvre un terminal et magie...Unix est de retour !!



------------------
Einbert


----------



## PowerMike (11 Mai 2001)

Avant Unix y avait MULTICS projet dans lequel participait les Bell Labs d'AT&T.
Après AT&T se retire du projet mais qq principes vont être utilisés dans Unix.
AT&T est plutôt cool avec les universités leur fournit les sources d'Unix ... et des distributions apparaissent comme celle de l'université de Berkley : lBSD qui donnera des BSD 4.x par la suite. Puis AT&T Bells est dissoute. Plus tard Unix sera racheté par Novell donc plus question de nommer un logiciel Unix. On aura des Sun OS, Solaris ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (11 Mai 2001)

Voilà, PowerMike ma compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui, jai MacOsX, jai Linux, jai NetBSD. Et ces deux derniers en mode terminal sans interface graphique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais voilà, tout ce que jai, ben ce sont des Unix, je retrouve la joie des lignes de commandes, mais il ne sappelle plus Unix, il porte dautre nom maintenant, Solaris, SunOs, Linux, BSD, etc.. mais on ne trouve plus celui qui sappelle Unix et qui est à lorigine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Einbert (14 Mai 2001)

Très intéressante les paroles de PowerMike...J'aurai au moins appris qqch...
Merci Mike

++

Einbert


----------



## PowerMike (15 Mai 2001)

J'ai pas de mérite, on a vu ça en cours ... L'essentiel ( qui est  aussi dans lactel ) c'est de savoir que les Unix Like sont une grande grande famille ...  Y a bcp bcp plus d'OS que ce que l'on pense, des OS utilisés sur même pas dix machines ....
Si on restreint on a ceux qui se base sur GNU et BSD, et même là y en a bcp bcp.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Mai 2001)

ben c'est clair des Unix like, y'en a énormement.....j'avais trouver sur le net un schéma de ceux les plus utilisés.....ben déjà y'en as beaucoup....même trop.......

ENsuite, y'en a même qui sont pas utilisé du tout

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## minime (5 Novembre 2002)

Mais il est tout minus ce schéma (levenez.com) ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## huexley (5 Novembre 2002)

excellent Minime comme d'hab Numéro 1 sur les liens !!!

imprimé et collé ! merci ! ca fait une banner de ouf !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bluespot (6 Novembre 2002)

Il y a un article très intéressant (en anglais...) qui raconte l'histoire de la commande "ls" (qui liste les fichiers) dont ses origines remontent à... 1961 !

L'article ICI

PS : j'écris sur mon iBook avec LinuxPPC. Le pied !


----------



## SuperCed (8 Novembre 2002)

UNIX est tres vieux.
Ce n'est pas un systeme mais une specification de systeme.
Il existe deux branches differentes, la branche privee (Systeme5) et la branche universitaire (BSD). Linux est dans la branche Systeme 5.
Windows n'est pas du tout un UNIX. Pour qu'un systeme soir UNIX, il doit respecter les specification POSIX.
MacOS X est un vrai UNIX.

Les bases theoriques des systemes UNIX (ordonancement des processus, gestion de la memoire protegee) datent des annees 50. En effet, les algorithmes d'ordonnancement existaient deja, mais il n'avait jamais pu etre teste.


----------



## dmao (8 Novembre 2002)

Il y a un super livre des Editions O'Reilly disponible en français  ici 
Il y a notamment l'échange entre Tanenbaum et Linus qui est superbe (surtout quand on le lit en 2002) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------

